# 1922 Mead Crusader new to me



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2017)

I was recently very fortunate to become the new care taker of this bike thanks to cr250mark who took incredible care of it as did the previous owners. If anyone has had the pleasure of doing any sort of deal with Mark he is without a doubt one of the best collectors and finest persons to work with out there.

I just finished building up the Crusader with some rider wheels. Rides like a dream...thanks to all who hooked me up with parts, advice, pin striping on the rims, lacing the wheels and much more much appreciated !!

Crusader for sale


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 25, 2017)

Didnt figure for a pre 30's type of guy, so is the rest of them going to get on the band wagon.. that is a very nice bike.

Please tell John to start tooling up up some 700c x 38 Chain treads in red with white walls please. also in cream, clay and green with white walls!


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 25, 2017)

Now you need a 23 Ranger Scout to go with it


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2017)

I didn't know there was a band wagon - I liked the bike so I pulled the trigger. Glad to be part of the band


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Now you need a 23 Ranger Scout to go with it




I've been watching that - smoking deal happening there !!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 25, 2017)

You'll see, Glad I have all I need now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2017)

If we could get some decently priced 28" singletubes, everyone would be riding motorbikes


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dave K (Mar 25, 2017)

Fantastic.  Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice acquisition.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 25, 2017)

Love that original paint!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome job!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice!
The Crusader, I like it!
Looking good, Mark.
Now all you need is a Newsboy Cap and a set of Puttees, and you'll be cruising like the Great Gatsby.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 27, 2017)

Great bike!  I've been a big WW2 era bike guy for years but have now gotten bitten by the motobike bug too.  I've got 2 Mead Rangers undergoing restoration and refurbishment.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (Mar 28, 2017)

What a head turner! I love the motobike look. Great details, the leather straps on the rack are perfect.

Gary


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice Mark!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 28, 2017)

gkeep said:


> What a head turner! I love the motobike look. Great details, the leather straps on the rack are perfect.
> 
> Gary




Thanks - the catalog shows woven fabric straps but these leather straps are from a later Mead and pretty close.


----------

